# Platys - When can you sex them?



## GuppyNGoldfish

So roughly 4 weeks ago I bought 3 fire platys to add to one of my tanks. When buying them I wanted to get 2 females and 1 male. Unfortunately the entire tank at the store looked to be females to me. So I got 3 females anyways. I knew they were young because of how small they were (only 1 inch long). But yesterday my dad was looking at my tank and asked me when the platys were going to have fry and I said never, because there were no males. He said I had a male in there, but I didnt bother to look til today. And it looks like I might actually have 1 male, and 2 females. My guess would be that the platys were very very young at the LFS and you werent able to tell yet. My question is how long til you can sex a platy? I know my guppies took about 2 months.


----------



## laxforlife

I think its somewhere around 1 to 1 1/2 months. You really have to see if the aft fin is pointed or rounded. You can try at young ages but you might be fooled as they might have not grown fully. 

DJ


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Well the male didn't have his "identifier" fin under his belly til just a couple days ago, so I figured I had 3 females. I'm wondering when you can tell males from females on platys so I can guess the age of the fish and when they will have fry.


----------



## laxforlife

Yeah i said before 1 to 1 1/2 months. Atleast thats what i read.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

yep, I was just telling you why I wanted to know.


----------



## laxforlife

Oh  What kind of Platys do you have?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

3 of these


----------



## laxforlife

When you breed them are you going to move the mother or are you going to mix the platy fry with the molly fry?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Keep them all in the same tank. I have 2 female pregnant mollies and 1 male with them, plus 19 molly fry, and the 3 platies and an emerald cory. Im probably going to sell a lot of the molly fry to one of my LFS's. I kept the molly fry in a breeder net for the first 2 weeks just to make sure they wouldnt get eaten, but this time around Im not.


----------



## jrman83

Those fish actually look close to full grown, if not full grown. Platies take about a year to be fully grown. I would guess yours are close to 9 months old. Platies can be sexed around the 3 month mark...just depends on a few things. Females have a gravid spot if it can't be seen, Some are such a color that you can't. Post a pic of all 3 of your fish and I can tell you what you have,


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

They are all the exact same looking, and you cant see the gravid spot on either female. They are all just a hair over 1 inch long, and 1 is definitely a male because he has "the tube" under his belly.


----------

